# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Почему... ну почему со временем компьютеры начинают тормозить((

## EvgenbI4

Здравствуйте! я работаю системным администратором в небольшой компании.... сеть беспроводная, Dlink...в сети 31 компьютер.... так вот, со временем начинает жестко тормозить некоторые компьютеры (хотя до этого работали нормально), например задумываются при работе в ворде, в екселе... если переустановить виндовс то вроде бы все начинает работать нормально, но со временем ситуация повторяется((( это просто ужас какой то.... так вот...хотелось бы узнать решение этой проблемы......  если кто то знает то, ОЧЕНЬ ПРОШУ, помочь мне...

----------


## DeadMoroz59

Не зная всего, а судя только по тому что написано, возникает вопрос-ответ: чистку компов проводишь? Дефрагментацию? Реестра? Хлама всякого лишнего..... (Есть куча прог типа CCleaner, остальное стандартными средствами делается).... кроме того надо смотреть чё сами клиенты на компах творят.

----------


## loschilov

Поставь антивири если их нет, на край NOD4

----------


## wh1tegray

проще простого сделать backup и периодически откатывать систему на начальный "работоспособный уровень" :) документы юзверей, естественно, хранить не на системном разделе

----------


## Serbis

За компами нужно следить. В первую очередь дефрагментация(как по твоему будет работать комп если к примеру первая часть файла на одном конце харда а вторая на другом), реестр(грузить половину бесполезной инфы не так уж и быстро, вывод - увеличиваются тормоза), Автозагрузка(и не так что пуск-выполнить-msconfig, а в реестре прям, там все видно), Антивирус(по больше части многие вирусы визуально безвредны, а вот внутри системы могут говна наделать много, итог - тормоза и глюки). Если все это делать то тормозить не должно. А если юзать Линукс то что вообще такое тормозаИ (Извиняюсь за черный юмор хоть я и не админ)

----------


## adashko

Проверьте, нет ли в адесе вашей сети ноля. Например, 192.168.0.х
Переделайте на 192.168.1.х или что-то подобное.

Поотключайте на всех машинах, кромк пары самых шустрых и редковыключаемых службу Сервера сети.

Убедитесь в остутсвии лишних протоколов в настройках сети.

Ловите броадкастящую шнягу.

----------


## inp79

> Проверьте, нет ли в адесе вашей сети ноля. Например, 192.168.0.х
> Переделайте на 192.168.1.х или что-то подобное.
> 
> Поотключайте на всех машинах, кромк пары самых шустрых и редковыключаемых службу Сервера сети.
> 
> Убедитесь в остутсвии лишних протоколов в настройках сети.
> 
> Ловите броадкастящую шнягу.


*adashko*, Не понял а чем 0 в третъем актете помешалИ?

----------


## adashko

Некоторые устройства могут устраивать широковещательный шторм (broadcast storm), в том числе и из-за нолей в адресах подсетей.

----------


## Cheechako

Скорее это-таки "замусоривание" от пользователей: настроить систему  и отобрать все права:(

----------


## Омон Ра

По моему это просто такое свойство Windows, благо что это "затормаживание" обычно происходит до какого то определённого уровня, совсем компы не умирают. А так, как за ним не следи как не чисть, всё равно чистая система будет работать в два раза быстрее

----------


## Cheechako

> ...такое свойство Windows...


У меня на одном из компьютеров система стоит более 6 лет, торможения не наблюдается: я что-то делаю не так?:confused:

----------


## adashko

> У меня на одном из компьютеров система стоит более 6 лет, торможения не наблюдается: я что-то делаю не так?


Ну и о чём это говорит?

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 13 секунд_



> и отобрать все права


вообще выключить лучше.
ну-ну.
да вы ламо, юноша.

----------


## er5

Ответ простой у тебя он написан что некоторые компы.Видать ич юзеры пытаютс хакать их или специально делают что то запрещеное поставь на эти компы кейлогеры и поймеш

----------


## Cheechako

> Ну и о чём это говорит?


Это подтверждает известную мысль, что злейший враг компьютера - это пользователь :)
И не стоит на *рабочих* компьютерах позволять пользователям что-либо менять/устанавливать/etc, т.к. потом приходится восстанавливать систему/данные; выключение компьютеров к этому никакого отношения не имеет.

----------


## Омон Ра

> У меня на одном из компьютеров система стоит более 6 лет, торможения не наблюдается: я что-то делаю не так?:confused:


Я знаю компьютеры, на которых система стоит по пять - восемь лет, и как бы не тормозит (то есть она реально может сильно не притормаживать), но сразу после переустановки понимаешь, что теперь комп работает в два раза быстрее

----------

